# Finally Some video from our first year haunt



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Here is my first pass at the Video edit , still some minor tweaks before submitting it for the DVD

But here is it ..


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great, nice editing.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

Bravo, well done. I think we have similar taste when designing our yard haunts. I like the guy hanging from the noose and coffin. Keep up the good work. The editing is a lot of work to learn at first right?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice video (and Midnight Syndicate playing - LOVE them!). I like those red-eyed skellies and the coffin with the heartbeat thing going on.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone.
Editing is one of those things i don't do that often (every year or so if that ) but enjoy it when i actually get into it , but its not that hard to learn if you have used other similar technology in the past.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, I love it. Cant belive that was your first haunt! I love the fcg crypt, and the gravegrabber. The pillars are also awesome! Great work, I love it!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What an awesome set-up for your first year. I think back to my "first year" and it was embarassing compared to what we do now. A couple of plywood tombstones and a newspaper stuffed dummy in the bushes, but even that was a hit as no one else around did anything. Great stuff. The grave grabber is on my list for next year.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks awesome, love the red eyed skellie groundbreaker with the head turning!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good work scream
I like your coffin alot


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great Scream. Good job on the video edit too.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Great job! I like that you added some of the build of the props, so we can see how it all comes together. Keep up the great work!


----------

